# Who made the first single cam bow?



## Fletch-C (Nov 8, 2005)

I remember a single cam bow from the late 70's and early 80's Anyone else? Hint
Its not Bear Archery


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Martin


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Dyna-bow, by Martin Archery, a wood riser in '78 and then a magnesium riser in '80 with a lower metal limb with a large cam and a recurved fiberglass laminated traditional top limb that took too much stress and required frequent replacement.

Bear archery owns the patent on it but as with many of the patents they own they don't charge royalties for the usage.


----------



## Fletch-C (Nov 8, 2005)

*Yep*



neo71665 said:


> Dyna-bow, by Martin Archery, a wood riser in '78 and then a magnesium riser in '80 with a lower metal limb with a large cam and a recurved fiberglass laminated traditional top limb that took too much stress and required frequent replacement.
> 
> Bear archery owns the patent on it but as with many of the patents they own they don't charge royalties for the usage.



Man have we been around this sport for awhile or what....:darkbeer:
I knew about the TSS bow also.


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

the super funky dyna bow I think? Jennings had a funky 1 cam bow out a long time before Mathews too.


----------



## EvilBert (Oct 6, 2009)

neo71665 said:


> Bear archery owns the patent on it but as with many of the patents they own they don't charge royalties for the usage.


They couldn't if they wanted to. That patent expired long ago.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Help me out here, I thought Graham made the first single cam. Had a recurve limb on top and a cam on the bottom??? As old as I am, Maby I just forgot?????


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Just for the sake of compound bow trivia, it was Graham Archery that manufactured and sold the first single-cam compound bow, and the bow was called the "Dynabo." However, although Graham obtained an "Allen" patent license to manufacture and sell the bow, the bow was invented by some guy that was not a associated with Martin or Graham.

Most of today's patents and permission to manufacture and sell compound bows and related designs and components are still obtained through the older Allen patents of which most are owned by PSE.

Here is a another piece of trivia that your older archers will remember: at first, in many states the compound was illegal to use for bowhunting as well as was the mechanical release.


----------

